

Startup Quote: Charles F. Kettering, Inventor - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2728902054

======
raychancc
You can’t have a better tomorrow if you are thinking about yesterday all the
time.

\- Charles F. Kettering

<http://startupquote.com/post/2728902054>

~~~
Umalu
"Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it." - George
Santayana

